# KCBS Chicken turn in



## ddog27 (Nov 10, 2006)

I was reading the KCBS rules a few weeks ago and it said instead of chicken you could turn in cornish game hens. Has anyone done this? I wonder if turning these in would affect your scores one way or another? Any thoughts?


----------



## jminion1 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have seen it, don't recommend it. It's far enough out of the norm that judges have problems giving it a top score, this is my opinion of course. 
I am a Rep and judge trainer I do get to see a good over view of how judges score.
Jim


----------



## ddog27 (Nov 10, 2006)

What got me thinking is because I was watching BBQ University one time and he cooked cornish game hens beer can chicken style. He used those small cans of fruit juice and it looked really good!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 10, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> What got me thinking is because I was watching BBQ University one time and he cooked cornish game hens beer can chicken style. He used those small cans of fruit juice and it looked really good!



I've done them like that for dinners at my own house. Short of a nice presentation, I'd rather eat chicken. The judges won't see it on the small juice can, so that's out. If they eat it and are expecting chicken, your taste score will suffer. JMHO!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 11, 2006)

According to AB, Cornish game hen is just a fancy word for a near baby chicken that can't fly yet.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds reasonable. Do believe I would stick with the thighs. That is generally agreed to be the best part of a chicken other than the liver..gizzard..Preachers nose and them little oysters which hide out along the top of the backbone.  Hey I wonder if anybody has ever turned in Preachers Noses on this deal.  That prob be a grand prize winner. Everybody loves them thangs.  Smart thinking.

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...WTF?


----------



## Griff (Nov 11, 2006)

We call it the Pope's nose, but it's the tail.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 11, 2006)

Well the Preacher's Nose..or the Parson's Nose as the limeys call it is whut was called a Pincoushin down at Graham. It the chicken butt thingy that sticks out in the back.  Now when we was young whuppersnappers my mama was cutting up and frying chicken..she would religiously cut it off and throw it in the trash for some reason.  On the other hand over at my cousins house..they all fought over who was gonna get it.  One man's meat is another man's pizzen huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

My grandmother loved them, she called it "the last piece over the fence!"


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 11, 2006)

gross.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1pks5mcq]My grandmother loved them, she called it *"the last piece over the fence!"*


now that's funny and i don't care who you are.     [/quote:1pks5mcq]

My grandma was a pretty funny lady! Made the best dang potato pancakes you ever ate!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2n2gco7c][quote="Nick Prochilo":2n2gco7c]My grandmother loved them, she called it *"the last piece over the fence!"*


now that's funny and i don't care who you are.     [/quote:2n2gco7c]

My grandma was a pretty funny lady! Made the best dang potato pancakes you ever ate![/quote:2n2gco7c]
Tell me u have the recipe and will be posting it soon.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 11, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My grandma was a pretty funny lady! Made the best dang potato pancakes you ever ate![/quote:3e0zncvm]
Tell me u have the recipe and will be posting it soon.....[/quote:3e0zncvm]

I don't. She took it with her.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My grandma was a pretty funny lady! Made the best dang potato pancakes you ever ate![/quote:37rldnm3]
Tell me u have the recipe and will be posting it soon.....[/quote:37rldnm3]

I don't. She took it with her.  [/quote:37rldnm3]
That is one of the worst things...other than loding someone you love...the recipes go with them.....That's why I loved spending time with my grandparents...I'd pump them for all the info...and carry on a family tradition.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me u have the recipe and will be posting it soon.....[/quote:6kzrjll5]

I don't. She took it with her.  [/quote:6kzrjll5]
That is one of the worst things...other than loding someone you love...the recipes go with them.....That's why I loved spending time with my grandparents...I'd pump them for all the info...and carry on a family tradition.[/quote:6kzrjll5]

If I knew then what I know now, I would have spent every weekend with both my grandmothers!


----------

